# No chickens here



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

My fil emailed this to me. It is a nearby town. They want to know why the subject keeps coming up? It is because they are wrong- plain and simple! I am a bit biased of course . Seriously though - things are changing and they need to realize that. People want to have options to feed their families and there is more to suburban living than maintaining a picture perfect lawn.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

They need someone to educate them more. Personally if I lived in that town and wanted chickens I would get in contact with the University Extension in that area and get as must research together as possible and fight it.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Must be a really small small town no!?... Do they not allow dogs too? They make noise. Just saying. Lol


----------



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

Nope it's a large town of 75000 people. About the same size as my town which also doesn't allow chickens. That's why I hide them with landscaping and keep my fingers crossed. Our taxes are close to ten grand now and by golly its my land and I'm going to use it. I know some people dont agree with this approach but its easier than fighting stubborn people. There were some other adjectives in there - I had to delete them lol.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

I see! I agree with you, do what you want. I'm sure the law enforcers have way more important things to do than say hey, no chickens! Just like here in Hawaii. We are only allowed 2 chickens, and so many feet away from a house. No one cares, and no one ever gets busted for it. There's even feral chickens in allot of places.


----------



## HomeSkillet (Mar 1, 2013)

I live near a small town (pop 1500) that doesn't allow chickens either. I found out the ministers wife is keeping an illegal flock - she's my hero!
And all the neighbors who are staying quiet about it! (Maybe she shares eggs?)

Glad I'm on a farm where it's cool to have critters.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

There you go! Bribe them with eggs, and hope they will see that only good come from chickens.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

We have a similar situation in a microscopic small town a 1/2 hour from us. Neighbors are trying to claim the family is using the land as farm land. The real issue - the land is lake front property and really, not that nice. Gwinn is one of the ugliest towns here in Michigan. Nothing but Jack Pine and drug infestation since our air force base was closed. This came up in Marquette as well and well, let's just say the one little old small minded lady got a quick education from some of us. The local news covered the issue and some of us responded shortly after the story was posted on their web-site. We left her in our dust!  Thank gosh not all of us are so closed minded. Can you imagine how much worse our world would be if we were all that way?


----------



## lhvincent2010 (Oct 17, 2012)

I live in town and have 4 city lots...2 of which are wooded...so my ladies are hidden pretty well... Neighbors like the eggs...no one complains....


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

jen3910 said:


> My fil emailed this to me. It is a nearby town. They want to know why the subject keeps coming up? It is because they are wrong- plain and simple! I am a bit biased of course . Seriously though - things are changing and they need to realize that. People want to have options to feed their families and there is more to suburban living than maintaining a picture perfect lawn.


no chickens....ok turkeys then & lots of them
geese are good to get a few dozen to keep the bugs & ticks down.
they would be begging me to get chickens instead


----------



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

Haha! 

A few other towns near me just vetoed as well and they cited the Arlington heights case as a reason not to allow the chickens. They are just ignorant and stubborn. Maybe it is time to elect some new blood? The chicken folks should infiltrate the town government and then rewrite all the crazy codes. Or just get rid of them. .


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

jen3910 said:


> Haha!
> 
> A few other towns near me just vetoed as well and they cited the Arlington heights case as a reason not to allow the chickens. They are just ignorant and stubborn. Maybe it is time to elect some new blood? The chicken folks should infiltrate the town government and then rewrite all the crazy codes. Or just get rid of them. .


*arlington heights???? *


----------

